# Máy sấy lạnh



## dinhvinhh (3 Tháng chín 2021)

Máy sấy lạnh rau củ quả và dược liệu loại nào tốt cho các cơ sở và nhà máy sản xuất hiện nay?
Sấy rau củ quả và dược liệu không giống như các loại nông sản khác. Vì đây là sản phẩm đặc thù, cần phải áp dụng đúng phương pháp để giữ được dược tính và bảo quản được lâu dài. Máy sấy SUNSAY đã có kinh nghiệp nhiều năm trong lĩnh vực tư vấn và cung cấp máy sấy lạnh rau củ quả dược liệu sẽ chia sẻ cho các bạn những thông tin liên quan đến việc lựa chọn loại máy sấy lạnh phù hợp với nhu cầu.


----------

